# 3 new demos (Flute ensemble, Bassoon 2 and Bass trombone)



## Guy Bacos (Apr 8, 2011)

Here are 3 new demos, dedicated to flute ensemble, bassoon 2 and bass trombone.
The bass trombone demo is accompanied by the concert organ.

1-"Metamorphosis Awakening" (dedicated to the Flute ensemble download)

2-"Winter Soliloquy" (dedicated to Bassoon 2, download)

3-"Destiny's Battle" (dedicated to the Bass trombone, download)

Thanks for your comments!

Guy


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Vartio (Apr 9, 2011)

really nice. what are the strings you use? vsl?
the third one was fun.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Vartio! Yes, it is VSL.


----------



## ricother (Apr 10, 2011)

I like winter soliloquy... strange and obscure. Like the toughts of a mad man (o) 

As usual, very inspiring music and your strings sound great!


----------



## R.Cato (Apr 10, 2011)

Really good use of the concert organ, it sounds very human, also some nice harmonies here and there. If you use the organ next time, try to add some reeds.

It would be great to here a solo flute demo from you Guy in which an organ plays just using the following three stops: Salicional, Unda Maris and Viola da Gamba. You will recognize the beautiful dreamy pad sound and I am sure it will inspire you to write that kind of demo easily.

The bassoon demo is really top notch stuff, too. Nicely writing for strings and a very expressive bassoon.

Robin


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot ricother and R. Carto!

R. Carto, you obviously are an organist. More reeds huh?

Salicional, Unda Maris and Viola da Gamba. Great, looking forward trying this! Thanks!


Ricother, tha's because I am a mad man. :twisted:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Ned for listening and giving me your thoughts. I did increase the bass on the bass trombone, just as a try, I like it but the problem now is it seems too big besides the organ, especially in a few sections. But then it is a bass trombone demo.

Although the flute ensemble demo sounds ok, it should really be used to get more volume in an orchestra, and not so much what I did. But then it would be tricky to show the various articulations.


----------



## byzantium (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Guy, I know it's a long time since you posted these demos up, but I just wanted to say we're still enjoying them! In particular for me the first 30 seconds of Metamorphosis Awakening are absolutely divine, magical, wonderful, beautiful. I am in awe as to how you do this. Best regards, Paul.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow, don't remember writing these, you could of passed them off for yours. But don't  

Anyway, thanks! It was nice to see them resurfacing again, and I did enjoy being reminded I wrote them.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 4, 2016)

Guy Bacos said:


> Here are 3 new demos, dedicated to flute ensemble, bassoon 2 and bass trombone.
> The bass trombone demo is accompanied by the concert organ.
> 
> 1-"Metamorphosis Awakening" (dedicated to the Flute ensemble download)
> ...


Gorgeous writing as always Guy. I love how organic the pieces flow. Do you write these out and then put them into Cubase? Which strings did you use for the Bassoon piece? They sound really good.


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 4, 2016)

Guy Bacos said:


> Wow, don't remember writing these, you could of passed them off for yours. But don't
> 
> Anyway, thanks! It was nice to see them resurfacing again, and I did enjoy being reminded I wrote them.


You've planted so many seeds, they're popping up in springtime! Wonderful to hear them again.


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 5, 2016)

I have purchased quite a lot of VSL over the last year.
SPE's 1+2 and the plus's, along with a host of singles.
Guy, I always end up listening to your demos over at VSL - Superb.
I suppose you are responsible for my purchases...


----------



## Noam Guterman (Apr 5, 2016)

Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 5, 2016)

Guy Bacos' demos by themselves are reason enough to go to the VSL website. Sort of: came for the samples - stayed for the music ...


----------

